

Show HN: §, an interactive toy I built to accept my offer from Khan Academy - andymatuschak
https://github.com/andymatuschak/Khan-Academy-Offer-Acceptance-Toy

======
davidrusu
Perhaps a video or gif would help show off your work. Currently the set of
people who will see it is: {saw this post} ∩ {own a mac} ∩ {familiar with
xcode} ∩ {willing to clone the repo}.

Probably a small number of people

~~~
S4M
Actually I don't know what would have happened if the recipient didn't have a
Mac. I don't have one - and probably never will, not a big Apple fan here, so
if I have received that I would probably have said "WTF?", and probably would
have reconsidered my offer - not sure about that though because the OP seems
to be quite talented.

